# Iść na wycug



## miguell

Witam.
Czy ktoś wie co to znaczy: _iść na wycug _?


----------



## mihau

*http://www.poznan.pl/mim/public/slownik/words.html?co=word&word=119%7C121%7C99%7C117%7C103: Slownik gwary Poznania podaje:*
*wycug* _wych. z użycia _[dożywotnie utrzymanie, dożywocie (zapewnione komu przez dzieci po zrzeczeniu się majątku, zwykle na ich rzecz)]: W sieni drzwi na lewo, tu mieszkają starzy gospodarze na wycugu, na wprost piec chlebowy i schody na strych. Mimo ostrej odprawy w sprawie wycugu dziadek zachodził do nas nadal, głównie w sprawach ,,nie z tego świata�. Okazało się, że kupił gospodarkę od wdowy Rzędziny, która była na wycugu. Trudne, zawleczone z miasta słowo wspominał często ojciec, gdy dziesiątki razy wyliczał z dziadkiem spodziewaną wysokość tejże tajemniczej emerytury. Dziadek nazywał ją inaczej, prościej pański wycug.


----------



## mihau

Jak się domyślam, czy raczej zgaduję, możliwe, że chodzi o pójście do więzienia


----------



## miguell

Pytam w kontekście I części "Chłopów"  - Jesień - bo własnie mimo kontekstu nie umiem tego zrozumieć. Motyw więzienia pojawia się w dalszych częściach utworu, więc raczej nie. Czyli oznaczałoby to: być na czyimś utrzymaniu??


----------



## BezierCurve

Po wygooglaniu "wycugu" pojawia się kilka wątków z "Chłopów"; po pobieżnym przeczytaniu wygląda na to, że chodzi o zrzeczenie się majątku i faktycznie pozostawanie na czyimś utrzymaniu.


----------



## marco_2

BezierCurve said:


> Po wygooglaniu "wycugu" pojawia się kilka wątków z "Chłopów"; po pobieżnym przeczytaniu wygląda na to, że chodzi o zrzeczenie się majątku i faktycznie pozostawanie na czyimś utrzymaniu.


 
W niektórych częściach Polski mówi się też "iść na dożywocie", co również może kojarzyć się z więzieniem, ale znaczy to właśnie to, co napisał BezierCurve - przejść na czyjeś utrzymanie (najczęściej dzieci lub wnuków) po zrzeczeniu się majątku.


----------



## miguell

Dziękuję za wszystkie wypowiedzi.


----------



## UrszulaUSA

miguell said:


> Witam.
> Czy ktoś wie co to znaczy: _iść na wycug _?


 
Witam...
urodzilam się w Polsce, mieszkalam tam przez 30 lat i nigdy nie spotkalam się z wyrazeniem "isc na wycug". Mieszkalam w Zaglębiu Sląsko-Dąbrowskim. Może, jak ktos sugerowal, jest to rzeczywiscie zwrot uzywany na Sląsku.


----------

